

Answering PG's Arc Challenge: On the Road to a DSL - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2010/02/answering-pg-on.php

======
Zak
tl;dr - Arc comes with a DSL designed for just the sort of problem described
in the Arc Challenge. What really matters is the ability to create DSLs.

~~~
ynniv
I worry that the challenge will eventually be dominated by over-specialized
DSL's. Arc may have libraries that are particularly beneficial to
accomplishing this challenge, but the functions and macros used to do so are
not of a wholy different "language" from those used in everyday arc
prgramming.

------
akkartik
Hi Daniel, can you give us some examples of the sorts of DSLs you're playing
with? The title ("Answering the arc challenge") led me to expect code
snippets.

